# Where have all the people gone?????



## Frankie (Jul 5, 2006)

I know some folks hang low during foaling season, others hang low during show season,,,,,,,,,but that's not it. I have not seen them for months and months and months!!!!! :no: :no:

Where have all the people gone? They aren't on any more. What do you think is going on??????

I have been on the forum each day for the past week,,,,,,,on two of those days,,,,,,,,I looked to see who was logged on,,,,,,,,,,,,I DID NOT KNOW A SINGLE NAME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT ONE!

Welcome to all those newer members,

but where'd everyone else go?????????

Have you noticed the same or is it just me? If you are reading this and just don't post any more, would you mind to share with us why?

Hello out there!!!!!!




:


----------



## shortymisty (Jul 5, 2006)

HOT, HOT and double HOT, we're all hiding in front of the air-conditioner :lol:


----------



## minimule (Jul 5, 2006)

I've noticed it too. Lots of new folks but the "old" folks don't post anymore. I miss some of them. :no: I know it is summer time and some people are really busy but I'm with you, I think it is something else.


----------



## ab_smf (Jul 5, 2006)

working with horses, helping my grandfolks more often now,getting ready for college, doing more art now too. i'll be lot busier by next year with college, extra foals, and helping my grandfolks. and we maybe moving too. not for the next 2 years but maybe 3 or 4 depens on college and my grandfolks business. but time will time i guess. anyways thats my reason for not being on here very often.

:saludando: hope yall have a nice 4th of July!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm indoors more than usualy these days which is very unlike me during the summertime, but this heat and humidity has really thrown us for a loop again here in the northeast! It's horrendous humidity with low air quality. I have noticed in the past years this time of year alot of people are on vacation, or horse shows, that's what I likened it to. But I have noticed the boards especially the back porch going kind of slow where the posts are'nt moving as quickly as they would in the winter.


----------



## Davie (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm back, for the longest time could not get on at work and by the time I got home, did chores, and got me fed I was too tired to go get on the home computer. Nice to be able to catch up on what everyone has been doing.


----------



## nootka (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been online off and on but oftentimes it's very late or I'm not logged in and just reading through/answering pm s.

Myself, I've been VERY busy and time is at a premium though I try and take the time to answer something if I have it or if I feel I have some input that would be helpful, etc.

I know a few of the "old timers" have very good reasons why they're absent as well, but you're right, it does seem that they are filtering away.

I have a show this weekend so likely will only be reading now and then as Kim lets me while we're at her place. I have a great laptop but so many places out this way are NOT wireless access so I save the wear and tear on my computer and leave it home.

Liz


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, I have been logged on a lot the past few days, however, I always am on anomyous. That's because sometimes I don't "off the top of my head" know what to say on a post, or do not have time to say anything yet. I don't want someone else to see my name at the bottom of a thread they made and then not see that I've said anything (yet?), so I am always on here anomyously.


----------



## minisch (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been a member for many years. I too noticed a turn around in the people. Alot of the oldies don't come on anymore. I don't post much either, but I visit everyday with my morning coffee. I miss the good ol' days.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 5, 2006)

Summer seems to be really busy for me, and heck..I dont even work out, but I do spend alot of time out playing with the foals. I try to jump on a little bit every day, but I do know I am on alot more in fall and winter. I did notice that the majority of the people are new. I was wondering where all the oldies went too, and why they left. I miss the good old days too, when we could actually get on and help each other (without the worry of it turning into a lawsuit!) or without it turning into a arguement. THis is still my favorite place with my cup of coffee..in the morning, even if its only for a fast check to see whats new. Corinne


----------



## Lauralee (Jul 5, 2006)

well i for one do not post as often as i used to because of all the unnecessary bickering

there are some here who thrive on keeping the pot stirred and it just makes this an unpleasant place

i guess that sums it up for me!


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been very neglecting of the forum for awhile now, though I do try to skim the forum daily. I have just been very busy with working and my personal life. I have been a member of the forum since 2002 and it does seem 'different'.... It's hard to explain.

Anyway, for those interested in hearing what I've been up to; I am still working at PETCO as a groomer, I love my job. I recently decided to attend a grooming school to work towards my masters, so far it's going alright.... The horses are doing well, all 11 of them. My ;05 foal, Serenity is growing up strong and Sky, my little filly who had colic surgery in October '05 is doing amazing, she's my miracle baby. My Birthday is today, July 5th. I treated myself with a new tattoo; it's a rearing horse on my back. It's done in black with shading. I think of my forum family often.....


----------



## Leeana (Jul 5, 2006)

The forum is practically my full-time hobby so you wont be getting rid of me anytime soon.

I know what you mean. For one its not the same w/out Marty, thats the biggest thing i've noticed.

But also, its Mid-Summer ....i think everyone is trying to enjoy it outside with there horses.

I've been trying to but the darn bugs run me inside, so more LB time.

Leeana H.


----------



## Cathy_H (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been on here for years & years - not any of the oldies left....... Like school I guess - everyone eventually leaves but the rooms are still full.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm still here, I just don't get much chance to log in... I'm on mare stare, and though I read every day, I don't always have the time to post.


----------



## horsefeather (Jul 5, 2006)

Jill sums it up perfectly for me. I try to browse the forum at least every other day but don't seem to have time to post, and when I do, I just don't know what to say. We are really busy right now too. My daughter just got married (2nd for both), bought a place in OK and we are helping her 'fix' it up a bit. My Husband is a judge and I'm a Steward, so busy lots of weekends. Trying to get our own place fixed up and put up for sale. So much to do and so little time!!!



:

Pam


----------



## Miniv (Jul 6, 2006)

Might not post as much as I usually do because of the time of year.......but I do check in!

MA


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2006)

About the bickering, yes it does get old and some people stir it up every chance they get.

BUT other times, I have to laugh even if it is at my own self



Some of the stuff we discuss and try to help each other with regarding horse management can just hit so close to the heart. I bet A LOT of us have invested time on end coming up with our feed and management programs for the horses. While I know there are several right ways to do something, sometimes when it's too far off "my right way" to do something it's hard not to feel somewhat emotional... That's why when I see it getting "hot" in feed / management topics, I'm always like "who wants to talk Religeon and Politics" because that's not any more controversial!

:bgrin


----------



## CKC (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm still here too. Been a lurker/poster since 1998. I just don't post as much as most people as someone else said I don't know what to say most times.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 6, 2006)

i think also the fact that we are smack in the middle of show season has a lot to do with it


----------



## mountain_waif (Jul 6, 2006)

....


----------



## AngieA (Jul 6, 2006)

I also have been here since the beginning...Never have posted a lot...but read a couple times a day..If I needed an answer...this is the place I would come to.....




: Disagreeing is just human nature..



: it can get crazy here sometimes. But when we are needed...there is not a more generous, caring, take in charge group on the internet!....... :aktion033: ........


----------



## Lauralee (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey thanks Mary Lou for your response....I appreciate all that you do.

I'm still here....just mostly lurking and occasionally posting.

Hey sometimes it is best to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt! LOL


----------



## MInx (Jul 6, 2006)

*[SIZE=10pt]



I enjoy all the energy of the new people but REALLY miss all my old friends on here. Hopefully will see some again more often in the Winter as I know they are very busy in summer.[/SIZE]*

Maxine


----------



## wcr (Jul 6, 2006)

I am certainly not an oldie but am on everyday lurking unless I want to post some thing. I am at the point that you see the same topics come up over and over and have added my two cents and have nothing more to add.

I have talked to a couple people and we have questions or want to throw something out for serious discussion but within a day it gets bumped to page 3-4 and gets lost with all the new postings daily. Sometimes there is too much "frivolous" new posts that serious questions go unanswered.

What some call bickering I call a lively exchange of ideas and opinions and makes it interesting at times. Flaming never gets us anywhere and you have to be sensitive not to hurt feelings but we have had some lively discussions that I have logged into several times a day to keep up with.

I think this time of year always keeps us busy and cuts down on extra time to log in. Also the recent deaths and tragedies has taken the wind out of our sails. Things seem very insignificant compared to the real pain some are going through.


----------



## Shari (Jul 6, 2006)

Am still here too..

Once the weather turns nice I like to be outside, other problem if I am on the computer too much my hands really start to hurt.

So been mainly reading posts.. though try to post every once in awhile.

I also see a few of the older posters here at times. :bgrin


----------



## Shauney (Jul 6, 2006)

I still visit...and read


----------



## Frankie (Jul 6, 2006)

Shauney said:


> I still visit...and read



HI Laura :saludando: :saludando: :lol: :bgrin

Sure have missed you!!!!!!

Glad to see you!

I just think it is way more than those off showing, or summer,

cause missing these people go back much further than that.

I was just wondering. I'd be willing to help fix/improve something on my part, if that would help.



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 6, 2006)

Frankie said:


> I just think it is way more than those off showing, or summer,
> 
> cause missing these people go back much further than that.
> 
> ...


Well, why don't you tell us what you think it is? If you don't want to post, why don't you email a monitor with your take on things and maybe that would help.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 6, 2006)

I haven't been around much lately at all either and it mainly started with Marty's loss of her son. I guess my "priorities" just got shuffled around, not that coming to the forum isn't on that list but it's just that there is so much to do at the moment. New barn going up, working all day away from home, babysitting my grandaughter most evenings, looking after the horses and all my critters, just came home with 6 muscovy ducks last weekend :bgrin and for now they are adorable and quite entertaining. Once Fall hits I think you will see more people participating in the forum again. Summer time is breeding time, birthing time, show time....etc for many.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Well, why don't you tell us what you think it is? If you don't want to post, why don't you email a monitor with your take on things and maybe that would help.


I don't have a problem posting,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm not sure what it is. I just know it is different. That is why I was asking what others thought.

I don't think it has to do with showing, because some of these people have been gone for up to maybe a year. So I was just thinking it would be more than showing. But, jmo.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, if there ever issues that anyone wants to bring up with the moderators, please feel free to contact us any time - that's what we are here for!



:

Liz R.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Liz. I feel the same way. And my way of thinking is that if you are not part of the solution then you are part of the problem. But just remember, this is a public Forum and there are no easy answers.......no right or no wrong. (well, atleast most of the time) Some times we are darned if we do and darned if we don't. But we all try to make this the nicest possible place that we can.

Carol


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been on the forum since the very beginning and I am one who most often logs in as anonymous. I just like it that way. I also go through phases where I am really really busy, especially at work, and for the next year or more I will be that way as there are things happening in the industry that I work in (not horsey) that severly limits my free time in general, along with some major health issues I am dealing with that are making my free time much more limited. So I check when I get a chance, and I definately will be a life time member of this forum, and one day will be posting non-stop like I used to.

It is not an issue of not wanting to post. It is an issue of it adding to the stress in my life, and I had to make the choice of letting those external things that stress me add to my daily stress levels, or go on about my life and make my health a priority for the past few years. When one is so tired because of health issues, it can, and does, change who they are, and reducing stress and getting back into a balanced frame of mind is now my biggest priority.

Also, like some others, I have noticed that it is not always "as it appears", and the more one gets involved, the more one may tend to be a target of this kind of thing. There are some that will make comments on threads that are undermining others and unless you are part of the "private" email discussions that are going on behind the scenes, you don't know it is happening. (I am not thinking or pointing fingers at anyone, so don't even start!) For me, I made the choice to not be a part of that kind of mess in any way, shape, or form. I just don't need that kind of stress in my life, so I choose to lurk more often than I used to. But rest assured, I am reading, and thinking of all those in need, and I am also ready to jump and act on anything that will be a positive force for someone in need in what ever way that I can. I always have been that way, and will continue to be that way.

As far as bringing issues to the attention of a moderator, again, unless that moderator is in the behind the scenes discussions, then the way things are worded makes it super easy to deny. Some may say it is being paranoid, but I have seen this kind of thing in progress on several occasions, and when one gets the gut feeling that there is more being said than being told, it makes one not feel overly joyous at the thought of posting and then becoming involved in that kind of situation, especially if they are trying to reduce stress levels in their life.

Again, The moderators do an *EXCELLENT* job, but still, they can't police everyone and stop private emails outside of this forum from taking place.

Well, this is probably more than I should have said...

(edited to correct a grammatical error)


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 6, 2006)

Nila,

Thank you for your thoughtful post. Agreed, we cannot assist with discussions outside the forum, but if you have recommendations or suggestions on improving this forum, we would always welcome the feedback.

Liz R.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks from me too Nila! I totally understand where you are coming from.



> There are some that will make comments on threads that are undermining others and unless you are part of the "private" email discussions that are going on behind the scenes, you don't know it is happening.


AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! But you would be surprised how much we do know!



: There is a lot of "history" here on this Forum and believe me there are many who do understand what is going on! No way can we get everything but between all of us we usually can decipher "stuff". Just ask the people who are no longer with us.....and not by choice!

But the bottom line is again, just like we have said......EMAIL OR PM us! If you are getting nasty PM's.....let us see them! We have ways of dealing with those kind. But all in all we have a good group of people here. As in anything in life you are always going to get your handful of Drama Queens and trouble makers. Such is life! :saludando:


----------



## Shawntelle (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been part of this forum for about 5 years and I used to post quite a bit with questions when I first got my first mini. Now its not that I think I know everything, but I dont find I have as many questions these days but at the same time I dont know enough about most topics to respond, so i find im just as interested to read the posts and resposes. I am on here usually atleast once a day, if not more. But Im still here. :saludando: :saludando:

~Shawntelle


----------



## runamuk (Jul 6, 2006)

Well in all honesty....I don't show, and don't breed.....my life took a huge change and I am getting rid of the farm. We will be keeping our 2 original mini's and that is it. I have been here since the very beginning and at this point I do not feel I have anything to contribute or really even that much in common with most here. I only even come read maybe twice a month if that........I think this forum is great and the moderators and ML do a fabulous job :aktion033: :aktion033: ......I still will send anyone looking for info on the miniatures to this board as there is more info here in one place than weeks of surfing will provide elsewhere



:


----------



## anoki (Jul 6, 2006)

I am by no means an 'old timer' but I haven't been on much at all this year....which mostly had to do with our slow internet. High speed is here, as well as my fancy schmancy new computer!!!! :aktion033: So I will be around more....though I tend to not post too much anyways...I'm pretty quiet! I've been tres, tres busy too though with work, showing miss Moxie, and my coach/boss/best friend has had some health problems which have been pre-occupying my mind..



:

~kathryn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 6, 2006)

As a moderator, I have ALWAYS told everyone anytime they have a problem, weather its on the donkey forum or whatever forum..to let me know, and the problem will be resolved. Its truly amazing what people will post, and when others know the "facts" how many pm's or emails the moderators do receive. Carol's comment is so true-- "YOU WOULD REALLY BE SURPRISED TO KNOW HOW MUCH WE DO KNOW". This is the largest mini forum out, and considering the size I would say that 99% of the time things do run smooth. Thank you to everyone who helps keep it that way! Corinne


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jul 6, 2006)

I haven't been here a long time, but I do come to visit everyday. I haven't posted much lately because I've been laid up with an injury, which combined with some of the major losses here have sort of taken the wind out of my sails. I've been battling the blues but seem to be winning and I hope to become more active here again.


----------



## Feather1414 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well I am pretty sure that it doesn't pertain to me

I have been away at Space camp.

Honestly, I have just been so upset over losing Michael that sometimes it's upsetting coming on here and seeing all the posts about him because it always reminds me he is gone.

I do usually surf the board to make sure I am not missing too much.

I am just quieter than usual.


----------



## MInx (Jul 7, 2006)

Angie said:


> I also have been here since the beginning...Never have posted a lot...but read a couple times a day..If I needed an answer...this is the place I would come to.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Angie, wondered if you Harbor Springs people were still around :bgrin Us Cheboygan people are still kickin'. Stay well.

Carl and Maxine


----------



## Reble (Jul 10, 2006)

Well I think people just come and go, but I am just new since December 2005, so only 7 months.

But summer can be a busy time for us all.

I have noticed on this Question 1320 people have at least viewed this Question. :bgrin

So I would think we are all still here. Come on out of hiding



:

This forum is a great place to learn, teach, and make friends. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

